# Drink from Tunisia, Africa...Bottle pic**



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

A classmate of mine just got back from vacation in Tunisia, Africa and she brought me back a bottle of Thibarine....an 80 proof drink from dates and other plants...Pretty damn good to sip...crazy tasting...black licorice like after taste

Just thought I would share...pretty good stuff


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

I wonder what the "other plants" are?


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

JPH said:


> A classmate of mine just got back from vacation in Tunisia, Africa and she brought me back a bottle of Thibarine....an 80 proof drink from dates and other plants...Pretty damn good to sip...crazy tasting...black licorice like after taste
> 
> Just thought I would share...pretty good stuff


Tres cool, JPH - I went to Mali, Burkina Faso, and Morocco in the late 90s and had some very interesting and strange drinks...not all of which I can remember very clearly  The beers were the most interesting. I can't remember the brand names but most were African-brewed beers and they had this potent and surprisingly tasty formaldehide flavor to them. And they were strong as whiskey.:al


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Never had it.

But always like to try new things. Nice looking bottle there.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

That looks good! enjoy:tu


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

That awesome! It looks very pretentious :tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Tristan said:


> That awesome! It looks very pretentious :tu


pedestrians don't have the right of way


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

JPH said:


> pedestrians don't have the right of way


There is nothing pedestrian about that liquor at all :r


----------

